# Oh Ladies!! ;)



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Cooper wants to show all the ladies how fast he is!! (and how much he loves his mom  awww) hehe :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

a couple more!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I wanted to screen this to make sure it's okay for Lily to see. :lol: 

Cooper is awesome!! Those are some of the best action shots I've seen in this forum. See that look of determination on his face... and the look of pure joy. That boy is having the time of his life and you've captured it perfectly. :thumbleft: 

You're a real cutie patootie yourself. :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww super cooper sure is fast he should go into racing lol


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

:lol: Thanks Rach!
I'm patiently waiting to see more sweet Lily pictures too btw! :wink:


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pictures! Is Cooper a purebread chi? I'm just asking because we had a dog we adopted as a stray who looked very much like your Cooper. I was a kid at the time, and usually only thought of the short hair version when I thought Chihuahua. So maybe he was a Chi? Anyway he was a character...just like it looks like your Cooper is!


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

Super fast!

:wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper says Cooper is really fast!! He wants to get together and have a race to see who's the fastest Cooper!! :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Pismo said:


> Great pictures! Is Cooper a purebread chi? I'm just asking because we had a dog we adopted as a stray who looked very much like your Cooper. I was a kid at the time, and usually only thought of the short hair version when I thought Chihuahua. So maybe he was a Chi? Anyway he was a character...just like it looks like your Cooper is!


I bought Cooper from a lady that says he is full chihuahua. He has no papers or anything. So I think she might have ripped me off (moneywise that is), I tell people he's mixed with a pom, he has that look to him sometimes.  He is quite a character though :lol:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Wow! Cooper can fly. I'm not sure I saw a pic with his paws on the ground. He sure looks fast. Go Cooper! Go Cooper!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

he's gorgous! super cooper to the rescueee!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Cooper is stunning as always. I love those pictures, he looks like he's flying. I can just see the ladies swooning over him. I think Marcus is a tad jealous cause I haven't taken any action shots to show him off, LOL.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mmm lovely cooper  great action pics !! it's great to see such good pics of cooper ...i love him ...he looks like a sweeter version of a mini-lion  sweetness just drips of his face (and yours too :wink: )

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!  

Nat, you're so sweet


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow, Cooper is one fast little guy! He looks like he's having a blast running too! What a cutie!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

fantastic photos  cooper looks like a great little guy with a wonderful character  I'd so love to meet him  

Fizzy says , he wants to come and watch the 'cooper race' 8)


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i<3it


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Great photos of Cooper! I love the action shots. 8)


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Cooper you are flying He is so cute


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow! Good thing I don't have a little lady Chi, she'd be all over my screen trying to get to Cooper! He's one Handsome Chi! :wink:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

they are some great pics , Cooper looks super fast  

He is gorgeous


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i love action shots and these have got to be the best yet!!!!! and that is a really sweet picture of you and him, you really can tell he loves his mama  and i dont' think i've seen a pic of you, you have great bone structure, so pretty!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I have to agree! Those are sooper dooper action shots of Cooper! And i have to ask...what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Lil cutie


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Fantastic shots ! It is always a joy to see Cooper...in action or any other way LOL He is so handsome... !


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Cooper is really handsome  You take wonderful pics those are fabulous !!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone you are all so sweet!

JOLIE'SMOM, it's a Kodak Z740 Zoom Digital Camera. I really like it, but lately it's been giving me grief! :roll: 

Thanks again everyone!  :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those pictures are great, they could be framed! Cooper is soooo handsome, I just love him! Meg you are beautiful! :wink:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow!! Cooper is so "athletic"! He is really handsome too...he has it all! Oh, and an adorable Mommy!!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Aw, how cute! Those are some really great looking pictures.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Those are THE MOST amazing action shots!  They're so clear, they're totally awesome. Cooper is such a handsome fella and he has a beautiful Mommy! :wave:


----------

